# Vintage Prewar 1936 BF goodrich Streamline Bicycle Schwinn



## tomsjack (Dec 15, 2019)

Vintage Prewar 1936 BF goodrich Streamline Bicycle Schwinn On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PREWAR-1936-BF-GOODRICH-STREAMLINE-BICYCLE-SCHWINN/303401521618?


----------



## Rollo (Dec 15, 2019)

... For sale here on the Cabe : https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-bf-goodrich-streamline.163188/


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 17, 2019)

That's so sweet....


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 17, 2019)

Sweet ride..is the fork a locking fork?


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 17, 2019)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Sweet ride..is the fork a locking fork?



Pictures say no.....


----------

